# 3x9 Shimano brifters***SORTED***



## DCBassman (26 Jan 2020)

Anything in the spares bins, guys and gals? Got to take the Scott back to drops.
Edit: bars sorted courtesy of @Yellow Saddle .


----------



## Yellow Saddle (26 Jan 2020)

I have drops, but what clamp size do you need?


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jan 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I have drops, but what clamp size do you need?


25.4mm is what's on the stem. Round clamp, that is, seen some odd ones lately...


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2020)

What width bars?


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> What width bars?


Really, no idea. Never measured the original bars before I flat-barred it. How does one judge what one needs?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Really, no idea. Never measured the original bars before I flat-barred it. How does one judge what one needs?



Width of shoulders


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jan 2020)

42cm seems to ring a bell, but not sure...


----------



## Yellow Saddle (26 Jan 2020)

OK, the bar is as follows.

Stem dia: 25.4
Width: 440mm (centre to centre)
Style: Ergo (i.e. flat bits on the drop bits)
Features: Plenty of remnants of previous tape. Plenty of evidence of being clamped previously. Grooves for brake and gear cable.
Colour: blackish.
Brand: ITM Super 330 Anatomic.
Condition: Sound and safe.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jan 2020)

Sounds just right, and the right width, although my brief research is showing that as less important than once thought.
I'd like them, please!


----------



## Yellow Saddle (26 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Sounds just right, and the right width, although my brief research is showing that as less important than once thought.
> I'd like them, please!


PM me some details with an offer I cannot refuse. I dunno how I'm gonna wrap this thing.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jan 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> PM me some details with an offer I cannot refuse. I dunno how I'm gonna wrap this thing.


When I removed and sold the bars originally, I just happened to have a box to fit...Pl incoming.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Jan 2020)

Just the brifters now...


----------



## DCBassman (31 Jan 2020)

This might just get expensive...
8-speed, a dime-a-dozen, relatively. 2x9, easier but more expensive, 3x9 an arm and a leg...


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> This might just get expensive...
> 8-speed, a dime-a-dozen, relatively. 2x9, easier but more expensive, 3x9 an arm and a leg...


Could be a little as £20?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/shimano-...385051?hash=item263285c61b:g:u7AAAOSwXq5eMvTx


----------



## DCBassman (1 Feb 2020)

I'm on that one, hopefully no one else is!


----------



## DCBassman (1 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Could be a little as £20?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/shimano-...385051?hash=item263285c61b:g:u7AAAOSwXq5eMvTx


They are also an exact match for the eight-speed ones that were originally fitted; Sora moved to full STI with paddles on the next generation 3500 shifters.
Now, how do you fit bar tape?


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> They are also an exact match for the eight-speed ones that were originally fitted; Sora moved to full STI with paddles on the next generation 3500 shifters.
> Now, how do you fit bar tape?


Dunno, but my LBS does 
Think there are plenty of YouTube vids


----------



## Gunk (1 Feb 2020)

My lads carbon Ribble has the exact same 3x9 Sora groupset, the shifters are actually a really nice design, the little trigger works well for downshifting.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2020)

No more bids?


----------



## DCBassman (2 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> No more bids?



Just one...23 something, delivered.


----------

